

One theory why eBay's profits are falling - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Business-Blog/Even-eBay-gets-the-blues/706

======
Danmatt
Most people don't 'downgrade' their shopping tastes, so eBay isn't benefiting
from higher-end consumers. People just buy less of the same stuff.

